# Magic & Johnnyopolis on a GTR mission



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Yes its reading right another GTR :doublesho

For this detail I asked Mr. Johnnyopolis to join me as it was a mobile job and I knew Johnny wanted to work on a GTR :thumb:

This was a mobile booking which took us to North London even though the weather was a little rough we agreed to go as the owner has a garage as I will not do any cars on drive ways as I will not compromise the finish of any car by not being in a controlled enviroment :thumb:

Anyway the booking was for a single stage machine polish and then to be fully dressed in Zaino.
Couldnt really use anything else considering who was with me :lol: not that I would anyway 

The car on arrival:










































Johnny gave the car a very carefull 2 BM wash using a new Z sponge as I use on every GTR given how soft the paint is:










With the car washed lightly clayed and dried we put the car in the garage and attacked it with twin Makitas.
Johnny was so excited that he was working on a GTR he could not contain himself and messed up my hire car :wall:










While we were machining the car and having a good bit of banter we had a funny feeling that this car was owned by someone famous and by looking around us and a bit of head scratching it dawned upon us who it was and a quick google of the owners name revealed our suspicions :doublesho
I cant say who it was for respect to the customer but I couldnt believe it and me and Johnny were well chuffed that he chose me to detail his car :thumb:

With the machine correction done the car was then dressed in 3 layers of ZFXed Z5 with Z6 in between and topped off with Z8 the wheels were sealed with Z-CS and the other little bits like the exhausts and glass were then done.

On completion we were gutted to see that the snow was getting heavy so could not take the car out for the final shots so I had to make do with some inside the garage:


























































With the car done and the owner happy I then went to ask if he was in fact who we thought he was and he happily made us a brew and we all had a great chat :thumb:

Then the 45 min drive to North London turnt into a 3 hour crawl for the journey home :wall:


























All in all a great day with shed loads of banter and very happy to have met a great down to earth guy like the owner.

Thanks again to Johnny for the great day we had and you own the local Kosivans a fiver for cleaning the car off :lol::lol::lol:

Robbie


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Who was it???? Give us a clue ???


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

declanswan said:


> Who was it???? Give us a clue ???


All I am prepared to say is that he was ranked in the top 20 elite world DJs :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work chaps :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Now I know why I've not done a GTR yet! You're getting 'em all!

Nice reflections.

Thought it might be a DJ judging by all the vinyl in the garage..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Now I know why I've not done a GTR yet! You're getting 'em all!
> 
> Nice reflections.
> 
> Thought it might be a DJ judging by all the vinyl in the garage..


:lol: That is not a scratch on the whole collection he has :doublesho


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great thats 7 now isnt it - this is the one i got a phone call about and the ride home looks rough - in these situations be careful of road cones


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks great thats 7 now isnt it - this is the one i got a phone call about and the ride home looks rough - in these situations be careful of road cones


PMSL we took that cone on a 3 mile ride :lol: Johnnys fault :tumbleweed:
Johnny will tell you we have never laughed as much as we did on that journey home.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Pete tong ???


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

declanswan said:


> Pete tong ???


wrong :lol:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice job chaps.

My immediate thought was Judge Jules as he's a bit of a petrol head but I don't think he's in the top 20 Dj ratings these days? 

Perhaps a certain Mr Digweed?


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Judge jules ??


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Carl Cox in my opinion


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

DJ Directory by Rank

RANK NAME SCORE COUNTRY
1	ARMIN VAN BUUREN	2,838	NL
2	TIESTO 2,572	NL
3	ATB 1,444	DE
4	DAVID GUETTA 1,442	FR
5	PAUL VAN DYK 1,199	DE
6	DEADMAU5 982	CA
7	FERRY CORSTEN 978	NL
8	CARL COX 891	GB
9	ABOVE AND BEYOND 762	GB
10	GIAMPAOLO IENNA 632	US
11	MARKUS SCHULZ 446	US
12	PEDRO DEL MAR 406	DE
13	BENNY BENASSI 395	IT
14	SANDER VAN DOORN 365	NL
15	DANIEL WILSON 332	AT
16	CHIKO CHADASH 329	TR
17	GARETH EMERY 327	GB
18	LUCKYDEE 321	YI
19	COSMIC GATE 307	DE
20	JOHN DIGWEED 306	GB

Source: TheDJlist.com

Sorry, im really bored !!!!! :wall::wall:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Ultimate Valet said:


> Carl Cox in my opinion


Yeah me too, dont know why i put judge jules down ?? Hasbeen !!!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

No more guessing guys I cant say who it is 


Robbie


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Excellent work, Gents :thumb: :thumb: One mean looking machine there in that colour - stunning :thumb:

PMSL - _"couldn't really use anything else considering who was with me"_ :lol: If you wanna use Turtle Wax when in John's company, put your foot down and use it, Robbie  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Rules out Oakenfold as I'm seeing him in Vegas in 2 weeks..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> Excellent work, Gents :thumb: :thumb: One mean looking machine there in that colour - stunning :thumb:
> 
> PMSL - _"couldn't really use anything else considering who was with me"_ :lol: If you wanna use Turtle Wax when in John's company, put your foot down and use it, Robbie  :lol: :lol:


I did try as I know how good Turtle wax is as Im using it on Whizzers car but he said NO :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> I did try as I know how good Turtle wax is as Im using it on Whizzers car but he said NO :lol:


Damn ive be done you told me it was the flame retardant MER !!! Looks up solicitors number


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Damn ive be done you told me it was the flame retardant MER !!! Looks up solicitors number


Have you seen the price of MER and besides that I was only joking about setting fire to it if I wasnt made a moderator :lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work lads!:thumb: They are fantastic cars and would love to own one!:driver:

What pad/polish combo did you use?

Cheers.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Nice work going on there - I dream one day I'll have the skills you guys behold and also the GTR to use them on.

On the DJ - I reckon Coxy - sure he's a petrol head... although he spends alot of his time in Oz!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work lads!:thumb: They are fantastic cars and would love to own one!:driver:
> 
> What pad/polish combo did you use?
> 
> Cheers.


the paint is quite soft so i would guess on just a polishing pad with a light polish or perhaps even a finishing pad


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice work guys, Robbie did get very excited when he found out who the guy is...... bless!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> Have you seen the price of MER and besides that I was only joking about setting fire to it if I wasnt made a moderator :lol:


but thats just it i did and now i need to get a pro to sort it out


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Nice work guys, Robbie did get very excited when he found out who the guy is...... bless!


He is a legend :thumb: I have his CDs


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> the paint is quite soft so i would guess on just a polishing pad with a light polish or perhaps even a finishing pad


I cant disclose the MAGIC


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> He is a legend :thumb: I have his CDs


I didnt know Tony Blackburn did CD's ......doh now ive gone and told them:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> but thats just it i did and now i need to get a pro to sort it out


You cheeky monkey :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> I didnt know Tony Blackburn did CD's ......doh now ive gone and told them:lol:


You had to let the cat out the bag didnt you :wall: I cant tell you anything :lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> I didnt know Tony Blackburn did CD's ......doh now ive gone and told them:lol:


Rock-on Nicey!!!










:lol:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Pete Murray ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good again Robbie - fun to have someone to work with too 

Drive home looks fun :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely work mate :thumb:

Turned into a very entertaining thread


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Great reflections :thumb:

Works good the zymol sponge? I heard that can cause 
swirls. What is your opinion?


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Great job again on another GTR.

Can you do these with your eyes closed and one hand behind your back now? :lol:

I bet you've got a sticker in every GTR handbook with your details on


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm sure if it was coxy.....you'd know him straight off....a big huge scary lookin black lad....but in actual fact, he's one of the nicest blokes you'll ever meet!

spoke to him a few times while he was playing gigs in ireland back in the early 00's!
top chap!


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> ....... as I use on every GTR given how soft the paint is......


That'll answer my Q from the previous post


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job fellas :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

po-low said:


> Great job again on another GTR.
> 
> Can you do these with your eyes closed and one hand behind your back now? :lol:
> 
> I bet you've got a sticker in every GTR handbook with your details on


I have done a few now and still have another in my unit for today :doublesho :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

F. Premens said:


> Great reflections :thumb:
> 
> Works good the zymol sponge? I heard that can cause
> swirls. What is your opinion?


I use a Zymol sponge on every car I clean but I use a new one on every GTR :thumb: never had any probs if im honest.

Robbie


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice Robbie, i nned to change your name form valet magic to somethink like magic gtr the ammount you do. another great right up


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> :lol: *That is not a scratch *on the whole collection he has :doublesho


Is that a detailing pun?

Great result as usual, are GTRs more common than Ford Mondeos now?

My DJ guess........Terry Wogan.

Detritus.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great write and interesting to see the garage filled with old vinyl records :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

tom_k said:


> Very nice Robbie, i nned to change your name form valet magic to somethink like magic gtr the ammount you do. another great right up


Done a fair few now mate :doublesho :thumb:

I love them :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks very nice guys:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Was it Terry Wogans car?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Clark said:


> Was it Terry Wogans car?


:lol: nearly :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent work guys!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking great chaps :thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

really loving the finish on this mate..


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

Norman cook?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

from "actually not too bad" into "veeeery nice"! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> PMSL we took that cone on a 3 mile ride :lol: Johnnys fault :tumbleweed:
> Johnny will tell you we have never laughed as much as we did on that journey home.


LOL the cone certainly got it that night but you did hit it sideways... It was the ride home from hell too, took me 5 hours to get back home which was about a 50 mile trip. 

All that said though the car looked amazing when we had finished and I think I really have fallen in love with the GTR.

Thanks for asking me to help Robbie :thumb:

Johnny


----------

